

OCaPIC: Programming PIC Microcontrollers in OCaml - GregBuchholz
http://www.algo-prog.info/ocapic/web/index.php?id=ocapic

======
mosdave
[http://i.imgur.com/yNlQWRM.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/yNlQWRM.jpg)

~~~
pogden
Because Algebraic Data Types. It's bizarre that I have to give up that power
when going from VHDL to C.

